

SQL - A Failed Experiment? - code-dog
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2012/01/sql-failed-experiment.html

======
gregjor
"Actually, it is the Relations Data Model which might well prove to have been
a failed experiment or at the very most a brief distraction."

What a joke. The failed experiment, or brief distraction, of the _Relational
Model_ and SQL has gone on twice as long as this guy's programming career, and
is still going strong.

~~~
code-dog
But it never unseated IMS - that is a bit of a kicker.

